# Squirrel cleaning how to



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

We put this video together at the last MSDA buddy hunt. Hope you like it.

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...inning Video&txt=https://youtu.be/jQEoaLKwccw


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Great job on the video!


----------



## heronwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

I use the tail method in the field and find it works really well. I really like your use of vice grips and catfish skinners, looks like it does a better job keeping hair off the meat (gotta think about how to adapt the vice grips to a woods/trailhead setting). Nice video!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i feign confusion,,and ask my buddy to demonstrate how he does it so good. nope still not seeing it,, do another one... gosh your good,,,let me time this last one to see how fast you do it...
old age, wisdom , and sneakiness, works every time.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is the method I use to skin them. 




Once skinned, I just quarter them


----------

